# مضخات



## aati badri (30 نوفمبر 2010)

من الايميل
واليكم
للمشاركة


----------



## hamadalx (30 نوفمبر 2010)

على فكرة يابشمهندس ..... كان الأسبوع اللى فات حتة معرض فى دبى ..........إسمه Big Five Show شركات كتير شغالة فى مجالات كتير بتعرض منتجاتها وحضرت المعرض دة... بس المشكلة اللى قدرت أخده منهم هو كتالوجات من غير أى حاجة سوفت وير ... وكانت فى شركات مشاركة من السعودية ... بس اللى لاحظته شركات هندية شغالة فى مجال المضخات بتصنع جميع أنواع المضخات من الألف إلى الياء ... حاجة كويسة جدا... ححاول إن شاء الله أخد الحاجات دى Scan وأرفعهم على المنتدى .... أكيد فى معارض بتتعمل فى السعودية بنفس يالطريقة..


----------



## aati badri (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عضو متميز


----------



## aati badri (30 نوفمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> على فكرة يابشمهندس ..... كان الأسبوع اللى فات حتة معرض فى دبى ..........إسمه Big Five Show شركات كتير شغالة فى مجالات كتير بتعرض منتجاتها وحضرت المعرض دة... بس المشكلة اللى قدرت أخده منهم هو كتالوجات من غير أى حاجة سوفت وير ... وكانت فى شركات مشاركة من السعودية ... بس اللى لاحظته شركات هندية شغالة فى مجال المضخات بتصنع جميع أنواع المضخات من الألف إلى الياء ... حاجة كويسة جدا... ححاول إن شاء الله أخد الحاجات دى Scan وأرفعهم على المنتدى .... أكيد فى معارض بتتعمل فى السعودية بنفس يالطريقة..


 عضو متميز


----------



## hamadalx (30 نوفمبر 2010)

aati badri 
عضو فائق التميز


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لا داعي للتعليق
المميز مميز
وكلماتي لاتزيد تميزه


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> لا داعي للتعليق
> المميز مميز
> وكلماتي لاتزيد تميزه



سهمك ذهبي 
لكنه طائش
فهو مردود عليك
انت التميز واهله


----------



## mohamed mech (1 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> aati badri
> عضو فائق التميز


 

هههههههههههههه​


----------

